# Des ebooks volatiles...



## sapos (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors que je cherchais un bouquin dans ma bibliothèque iBook, que j'avais classé les ePub par auteurs, je touche l'écran, et tous mes ebooks, ePub et PDF, disparaissent. Je me retrouve avec un iBook vierge, aux étagères désespérément vides.

Je précise que ce ne fut pas un problème de mémoire vive ou de batterie. Je venais de rallumer mon iPad, et la batterie était à 98%.

J'ai pu resynchroniser l'iPad, mais je m'inquiète; si cela m'était arrivé en voyage, tout nu j'étais...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication sur ce bug assez angoissant?


----------



## padaaa (25 Décembre 2010)

Salut sapos, 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse à t'apporter vu qu'il m'arrive la même chose.
Mais moi plusieurs fois, dès que j'ai 2 ou 3 ebooks sur mes étagères ils disparaissent comme par magie. C'est assez gênant...

Pas d'explications depuis ton post?


----------



## sapos (25 Décembre 2010)

Aucune explication, sauf que depuis la M à J en iOS 4.2, plus de problème.

As-tu fait la M à J, et de l'OS et de iBooks?


----------

